# Its empty!



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought I would post because it was empty. It looked all alone byitself for days and no post.:reallycrying

I did go to the beach rougher than a washer machine on crack.


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm gonna hit Johnson beach tis weekend and hopefully I'll have something to report.


----------



## Dr_Sweet2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have fished the beach about 1.5 miles west of Portifino for 6 of the last 8 days and haven't caught anything to speak of. Mullet are running like crazy though.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea surf fishing has been dead lately for some reason.


----------



## Dr_Sweet2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it may have something to do with the unusually warm weather. Is there a cold front coming any time soon????????


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

riverrat,

Did the beach hit back this weekend,never saw a report,just wondering if you made it out there?


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

:bangheadyeah, theres a cold front comin and I cant wait till it gets here....:banghead


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

what bullshit......I was a mingo on the old forum....:hoppingmad


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pompom (10/9/2007)*what bullshit......I was a mingo on the old forum....:hoppingmad


guess you better get to replying then to build your stats up huh? Just Kidding. Anyway, question. With surf fishing do you go out in the water and cast/walk back on shore or just cast from shore? I've been wanting to go out to perdido and do it but when I tried it in Corpus Christi, all I caught was a crap load of seaweed.


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Last Chance,Yep I fished Sat and Sun mornings. Wind out of the east and very strong. I used fresh shrimp and gulp sand fleas, nothing caught. The wind was sooo bad it would blow my chair over if I got out of it.


----------

